# When did Carl Froch turn into such a complete and utter prick?



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I used to be a huge fan of Carl. HUGE. However I cannot stand to hear him speak nowadays on any subject. 

Hes the most power hungry, arrogant, deluded boxer on the planet. What did he say? Hes an international super star? 

You've had a great career Carl but you arent an ATG and you arent one of the best P4P in the world. Drop the attitude and let people like you for what you have shown int he past. You dont back down, you are fearless and you can take a punch and battle to the very end. I dont need to hear you tell me how great you are.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

The curse of Box office my Friend :yep


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I kinda wish Taylor got through that 12th round and ended up winning.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

always been a utter deluded prick, only bunch of fanboys who jumped n his bandwagon after super six has changed they all as fickle as froch himself. look forward to day he gets twatted again.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

When?? Always been a gobshite!!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I dont mind him still but I know what you mean, started with bitterness about not getting as much recognition/money as other top uk boxers 3-4 years ago imo.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Almost as bad as khan , which is fucked


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

He's always had a mouth on him, but he never used to be this bad. Since he was on PPV he's turned into a diva cunt who won't stop talking about ppv


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Acts like a tosser, but he is top 10 p4p imo


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He's always had that inner confidence and self-belief which for a while was a great thing. When he was in the Super Six he was my favourite fighter bar none. Since the Bute fight he's just become an absolute whopper. The shite he comes out with like "top 5 pound for pound", "greatest British fighter of all time" and "massive, international superstar". It's all gone to his head. He won't be the first and he won't be the last. Having Hearn behind him and massaging his ego by putting his fights on PPV has only made it worse, Carl now talks like he has a God given right to be on Box Office for all his fights now which is just nonsense.

Huge respect to him for what he's achieved in his career and being a top example to other professionals but as a bloke he can fuck off. I hope he loses embarrassingly before he retires because his attitude has just become unbearable.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Almost as bad as khan , which is fucked


x2


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

He used to be bitter because he didn't feel he was getting the respect he deserved. However, for me, he seems to have gone the opposite way, there's nothing more obnoxious and off-putting to me than boxers proclaiming themselves this and that. I don't really have a horse in the Froch-Groves fight because both their personalities don't sit well with me...


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

he's always been like that imo. It's not that he's a gobshite or deluded, or that he trash talks. Tyson Fury talks way more trash than Froch, and has called himself the best in the world, yet I like Fury. The old saying goes "it's not what you say it's how you say it". Someone like Tyson Fury can call himself the greatest boxer in the world and I won't mind at all. It will probably make me smile. Froch can say the exact same thing and I can't help but think "you twat". He has a certain quality that makes him unlikeable. Is it smugness? arrogance? I don't know but it's there.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

He's fought all comers and now he's doing what joe wouldn't, in fighting an up and coming domestic rival

Hes always been cocky too

Just the usual British hate of success all this...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I stopped being a fan after the second Kessler fight. I don't dislike him or anything, it's just hard to cheer for the champion when there's no humility. If Groves won, whilst he's also a massive dickhead, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hes not a dickhead. He is one of the best p4p in the world, he is a superstar (for boxing) he sells out arenas all over the country in minutes so i can understand why he wants SBO as well

It pisses me off, he seems a normal bloke whos worked hard and done everything we ask for as boxing fans, given his all in tough fights against the best opposition time again, being involved in great fights, being a hard bastard and training hard all year round fighting at his natural weight. people on ESB used to go on about how he didnt get his dues, now he does and acts how any of us would in his position and everyone slates him, boxing fans are the worst


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It's his inner belief that sets him apart from normal fighters. He's a good guy who's honest and i think the more media the more he becomes like marmite because his character is likeable or not simple as that no real gray area. 

But Groves is a weasel type of guy and has riled up near on every British opponent. I'd say he's a snide but don't know him but he comes off like he's that type.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Trotter said:


> He's fought all comers and now he's doing what joe wouldn't, in fighting an up and coming domestic rival
> 
> Hes always been cocky too
> 
> *Just the usual British hate of success all this...*


i can assure you id hate him just as much if he was a loser


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Hes not a dickhead. He is one of the best p4p in the world, he is a superstar (for boxing) he sells out arenas all over the country in minutes so i can understand why he wants SBO as well
> 
> It pisses me off, he seems a normal bloke whos worked hard and done everything we ask for as boxing fans, given his all in tough fights against the best opposition time again, being involved in great fights, being a hard bastard and training hard all year round fighting at his natural weight. people on ESB used to go on about how he didnt get his dues, now he does and acts how any of us would in his position and everyone slates him, boxing fans are the worst


Agreed.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He's always been a prick. Remember when he was calling Calzaghe out when his best win was Robin Reid? And then he has a go at Groves for not been proven enough.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed.


x2....


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I stopped being a fan after the second Kessler fight. I don't dislike him or anything, it's just hard to cheer for the champion when there's no humility. If Groves won, whilst he's also a massive dickhead, I wouldn't complain.





Ishy said:


> He's always been a prick. Remember when he was calling Calzaghe out when his best win was Robin Reid? And then he has a go at Groves for not been proven enough.


He will still fight him though! Joe wouldn't


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

God there's some retards on here


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Trotter said:


> He will still fight him though! Joe wouldn't


Fair point but Groves at least got himself into a mandatory position (somehow!).


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I couldn't care less,I am a fan and that goes for khan too.

They have immense self confidence as they have to to compete at their level.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Has a world class chin and a world class heart- a great fighter. Respect.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Has a world class chin and a world class heart- a great fighter. Respect.


That wasnt the point. As I said in the OP I used to love him. I will always respect him. I just dislike him massively now due to his recent persona..


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Hes not a dickhead. He is one of the best p4p in the world, he is a superstar (for boxing) he sells out arenas all over the country in minutes so i can understand why he wants SBO as well
> 
> It pisses me off, he seems a normal bloke whos worked hard and done everything we ask for as boxing fans, given his all in tough fights against the best opposition time again, being involved in great fights, being a hard bastard and training hard all year round fighting at his natural weight. people on ESB used to go on about how he didnt get his dues, now he does and acts how any of us would in his position and everyone slates him, boxing fans are the worst


Brilliant fucking post.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't understand why some people think he's such a dick. I see him as being confident but I expect that from most athletes and sportsmen. It doesn't deter me from being a fan, especially not when they back it up like Froch has done in so many fights. He has always had a high opinion of himself but whilst the boxing world was slagging him off for having that opinion, he went about his business and proved that he was right all along. If he really egotistical or does he just know how good he is? There are some things I can't stand from boxers, such as flaunting their wealth, but I have no issue with them being confident in their own abilities. Froch has earned the right to be boastful about what he's done, seeing as he's faced everyone, gone to war on many occasions and and only been defeated twice.

For me, he's the epitome of what a boxer should be.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I know what people mean, he has changed a bit since the Bute fight. It made him think he had Floyd fucking Mayweather type power to make demands an act like a mega star. Even worse since Kessler 2. His arrogance before he got big used to be clever and hilarious. But these days he's becoming a bit less likeable even tho i still do like him.

I think he will lose to George Groves tho.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I prefer Froch over Groves that's for sure and he is right when he say's that Groves is lucky to be fighting him, Groves is the one acting cocky and thinks he's something special, he's yet to fight at world level and should shut his piehole and show a bit of respect, imo.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> I prefer Froch over Groves that's for sure and he is right when he say's that Groves is lucky to be fighting him, Groves is the one acting cocky and thinks he's something special, he's yet to fight at world level and should shut his piehole and show a bit of respect, imo.


What do you expect Groves to do? Just stand there and say nothing while Froch says hes a kid, he doesnt deserve to be there and his breath stinks?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Why should he show him respect? Fuck that, he wants to knock him out not be his mate

Frochs record is full of holes and I see nothing wrong in highlighting them. The lack of respect started from froch.

However, froch is very right in saying george is lucky to have this kind of fight so soon.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> What do you expect Groves to do? Just stand there and say nothing while Froch says hes a kid, he doesnt deserve to be there and his breath stinks?


And you think Froch would say that unprovoked or Groves hadn't purposely pissed him off?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

For the way he behaved towards Calzaghe for years it's a bit rich for Froch to demand respect from any young challenger. He flat out called Calzaghe a coward and a chump when Joe vacated in order to fight Hopkins. What's Groves done that's anywhere near that bad, took the mickey out of Froch's dancing? Carl seriously disrespected a fighter with a legendary career when he was an up and coming title challenger so he can sod off playing that card.

Froch is an hard cunt who's been in many terrific fights and gave us loads of entertainment. He's true world champion fighter and no one can ever take that away. That doesn't make him immune to criticism or stick though. Nobody has to kiss his arse if they don't want too.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Hes not a dickhead. He is one of the best p4p in the world, he is a superstar (for boxing) he sells out arenas all over the country in minutes so i can understand why he wants SBO as well
> 
> It pisses me off, he seems a normal bloke whos worked hard and done everything we ask for as boxing fans, given his all in tough fights against the best opposition time again, being involved in great fights, being a hard bastard and training hard all year round fighting at his natural weight. people on ESB used to go on about how he didnt get his dues, now he does and acts how any of us would in his position and everyone slates him, boxing fans are the worst


No. That's nothing to do with why people dislike him. Yeah he fights whoever and is a hard cunt, but we're talking about his persona here, and nothing you said is anything to do with the main point. He comes across as an arrogant tosser and always has.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> And you think Froch would say that unprovoked or Groves hadn't purposely pissed him off?


So froch didnt show him disrespect in the first place by totally dismissing him as irrelevant and leaking sparring stories?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> No. That's nothing to do with why people dislike him. Yeah he fights whoever and is a hard cunt, but we're talking about his persona here, and nothing you said is anything to do with the main point. He comes across as an arrogant tosser and always has.


Correct. If he had the persona of someone like Hatton or Scott quigg for instance. Down to earth, modest etc He would still be my favourite boxer as he once was. However the power has magnified the arrogance and turned him into a repugnant character,..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rambo said:


> So froch didnt show him disrespect in the first place by totally dismissing him as irrelevant and leaking sparring stories?


Froch was pointing out facts, Groves is irrelevant, he's done naff all to deserve this fight, he's done naff all at world level, he is irrelevant in those terms.

The sparring story has been about years, it was Groves that admitted the rumour.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> For the way he behaved towards Calzaghe for years it's a bit rich for Froch to demand respect from any young challenger. He flat out called Calzaghe a coward and a chump when Joe vacated in order to fight Hopkins. What's Groves done that's anywhere near that bad, took the mickey out of Froch's dancing? Carl seriously disrespected a fighter with a legendary career when he was an up and coming title challenger so he can sod off playing that card.
> 
> Froch is an hard cunt who's been in many terrific fights and gave us loads of entertainment. He's true world champion fighter and no one can ever take that away. That doesn't make him immune to criticism or stick though. Nobody has to kiss his arse if they don't want too.


Tbf, even that wasn't as far fetched compared to what he said recently, saying shit like _"In Great Britain I'm number one. It's between me and Lennox Lewis, depending on how far you are going back."_ . That was just disgusting.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Froch was pointing out facts, Groves is irrelevant, he's done naff all to deserve this fight, he's done naff all at world level, he is irrelevant in those terms.
> 
> The sparring story has been about years, it was Groves that admitted the rumour.


I'm with Rambo on this one mate. If that's Froch pointing out facts then I guess we can class Groves' statements that Froch is just insecure because he hasn't been able to intimidate him as facts as well?

I don't like either of them attitude wise but I enjoy watching them fight. It should be fun to watch for as long as it lasts because we're guaranteed that at least one cunt is getting sparked and humiliated.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Froch was pointing out facts, Groves is irrelevant, he's done naff all to deserve this fight, he's done naff all at world level, he is irrelevant in those terms.
> 
> The sparring story has been about years, it was Groves that admitted the rumour.


True or not though, it's still disrespect. To be honest, what more could have Groves done to earn the fight? He became mando not by choice, but because he eliminated what was in front of him to get there. Deserve just doesn't play a part in boxing. He belongs in that ring with Carl just as much as anyone else does right now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Tbf, even that wasn't as far fetched compared to what he said recently, saying shit like _"In Great Britain I'm number one. It's between me and Lennox Lewis, depending on how far you are going back."_ . That was just disgusting.


That was a fucking corker. Calzaghe was spot on when he said it's not for fighters to just proclaim themselves the best of all time, that's for us, the fans to decide. It's why I've become desperate to see Froch not only beaten but embarrassed. He needs humbling. The Carl Froch of 3-4 years ago stood for everything that the current Carl Froch isn't.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

I honestly believe you have to be a bit of cunt to be a top top sportsman.

If your thinking, "well X athlete isnt a cunt and he's the best in the world..." Its because they are better at hiding it. You think a prime Federer stepped onto the court thinking, "man im just happy to be here, i hope my opponent has a good game." nah he walked on the court _knowing_ he was baddest muthafucka that ever picked up a tennis bat.

Generally Froch is a nice enough guy though. He just believes hes the best, if he didnt he would be in serious trouble.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> That was a fucking corker. Calzaghe was spot on when he said it's not for fighters to just proclaim themselves the best of all time, that's for us, the fans to decide. It's why I've become desperate to see Froch not only beaten but embarrassed. He needs humbling. The Carl Froch of 3-4 years ago stood for everything that the current Carl Froch isn't.


I much rather see Sky get Joe and Froch on Ringside and mention the quote, similar in the way they got Khan and Brook on and mentioned the sparring story. I'd like to see Joe give Carl a bit of a word, that would be tasty. :hey


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> True or not though, it's still disrespect. To be honest, what more could have Groves done to earn the fight? He became mando not by choice, but because he eliminated what was in front of him to get there. Deserve just doesn't play a part in boxing. He belongs in that ring with Carl just as much as anyone else does right now.


It's not Groves fault that the orginizations and the way their run is a joke but it's still bollocks that he's made mando without at least having a genuine world class test, It's not right, Groves is being far more disrespectful to Froch, when not giving him credit for who he fought because like him or hate him he has tested himself at the highest level and didn't cherrypick or have an easy ride in his career.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I havent followed Groves much but I like him I think hes very smart, hes quite good at winding up his opponents and making them look like utter cocks. Froch is insufferable I cannot bear to listen to him anymore. 

Froch is more arrogant than Mayweather.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch v Groves is a tough fight to find someone to root for. Both guys can be utter wanks at times.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> he does and acts how any of us would in his position


Not so sure about that


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> No. That's nothing to do with why people dislike him. Yeah he fights whoever and is a hard cunt, but we're talking about his persona here, and nothing you said is anything to do with the main point. He comes across as an arrogant tosser and always has.


.....Coming from a fucking Amir Khan fan?

Are you actually for fucking real?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Didn't he say he was more well known in Britain than Beckham a few years ago? This was before he had even won a world title.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> No. That's nothing to do with why people dislike him. Yeah he fights whoever and is a hard cunt, but we're talking about his persona here, and nothing you said is anything to do with the main point. He comes across as an arrogant tosser and always has.


and like i said its not arrogance when what he says is true. he is the biggest star in british boxing and one of the biggest in the world (who else sells like him? and you have Evander Holyfield begging Hearn on twitter for Ringside seats). He's done everything we ask of boxers and i doubt any of us wouldnt feel a bit smug if we'd accomplished what he's done it the hard way, constantly taking on the best challenges. He's not even the most arrogant fighter in Britain ffs! Look at Khan and Haye, about a hundred times worse and they have ballsed up their chances to back it up. Like i said, everyone used to love him and his persona before he became a superstar, now hes actually justified it people slate him. British fans are so fickle and jealous of success


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> Brilliant fucking post.


cheers mate, we ask so much of our boxers here. He has ticked every single box and done it the hard way as i listed before, and yet we go "Jesus he's a bit smug, i used to like him as well, what a prick" its pathetic. I know i would feel confident and smug if the only person i hadnt defeated was the p4p no2 (future no1) but other than that ive upset the odds and beaten the best, ye i'd be a bit smug


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

JamieC said:


> cheers mate, we ask so much of our boxers here. He has ticked every single box and done it the hard way as i listed before, and yet we go "Jesus he's a bit smug, i used to like him as well, what a prick" its pathetic. I know i would feel confident and smug if the only person i hadnt defeated was the p4p no2 (future no1) but other than that ive upset the odds and beaten the best, ye i'd be a bit smug


Couldn't agree more mate.

Froch has stepped up to the plate, time and time again.

Always delivers, always fights his arse off, has delivered us loads of memorable scraps.

Yeah he's self confident as fuck, who wouldn't be if they had achieved what he has?

I'm a big fan of the bloke.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> It's not Groves fault that the orginizations and the way their run is a joke but it's still bollocks that he's made mando without at least having a genuine world class test, It's not right, Groves is being far more disrespectful to Froch, when not giving him credit for who he fought because like him or hate him he has tested himself at the highest level and didn't cherrypick or have an easy ride in his career.


he said he gives him respect for the super 6, but lost to ward, should have lost to dirrell, lost to kessler and lost 11 rounds to jermaine taylor

hardly awe inspiring

after that a hypejob in bute and mack?

by the time he got kessler again, kessler had declined massively


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Hes not a dickhead. He is one of the best p4p in the world, he is a superstar (for boxing) he sells out arenas all over the country in minutes so i can understand why he wants SBO as well
> 
> It pisses me off, he seems a normal bloke whos worked hard and done everything we ask for as boxing fans, given his all in tough fights against the best opposition time again, being involved in great fights, being a hard bastard and training hard all year round fighting at his natural weight. people on ESB used to go on about how he didnt get his dues, now he does and acts how any of us would in his position and everyone slates him, boxing fans are the worst


In a nutshell mate


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rambo said:


> he said he gives him respect for the super 6, but lost to ward, should have lost to dirrell, lost to kessler and lost 11 rounds to jermaine taylor
> 
> hardly awe inspiring
> 
> ...


Bannable post, he lost to Ward. Was involved in a close fight with Dirrell (hardly Rios-Abril and people say Dirrell is more talented than Ward) lost a close one to Kessler which he avenged (hardly shot either thats just ridiculous) and he stopped Taylor so end of.

Hypejob Bute? lol 70% of the poll picked Bute, Bute was the real deal, just couldnt cope with Froch's intensity and Froch has ruined him. If you hate Froch fine, but this sort of picking holes shit is ridiculous and pointless. If you were such an expert you could have made good money backing Froch over the years if his opposition was so shit


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Bannable post, he lost to Ward. Was involved in a close fight with Dirrell (hardly Rios-Abril and people say Dirrell is more talented than Ward) lost a close one to Kessler which he avenged (hardly shot either thats just ridiculous) and he stopped Taylor so end of.
> 
> Hypejob Bute? lol 70% of the poll picked Bute, Bute was the real deal, just couldnt cope with Froch's intensity and Froch has ruined him. If you hate Froch fine, but this sort of picking holes shit is ridiculous and pointless. If you were such an expert you could have made good money backing Froch over the years if his opposition was so shit


Internet boxing fans, the worst fans in the world.
Makes me laugh when folk call AA and bute hype jobs when most of em said froch would get mullured by them both, yet completely twated them.
Froch is the biggest boxing star in Britain,and the best. He is also the most underrated boxer by Internet nerds


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I stopped being a fan after the second Kessler fight. I don't dislike him or anything, it's just hard to cheer for the champion when there's no humility. If Groves won, whilst he's also a massive dickhead, I wouldn't complain.


Wow.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Bannable post, he lost to Ward. Was involved in a close fight with Dirrell (hardly Rios-Abril and people say Dirrell is more talented than Ward) lost a close one to Kessler which he avenged (hardly shot either thats just ridiculous) and he stopped Taylor so end of.
> 
> Hypejob Bute? lol 70% of the poll picked Bute, Bute was the real deal, just couldnt cope with Froch's intensity and Froch has ruined him. If you hate Froch fine, but this sort of picking holes shit is ridiculous and pointless. If you were such an expert you could have made good money backing Froch over the years if his opposition was so shit


im not taking anything away from froch, all the fighters i have mentioned are top top fighters. If Froch is claiming to be this massive superstar he should be winning these fights.

he lost the dirrell fight, lets be real. Compere the Kessler who fought froch the first time to the one who fought him the second time. The Hunger isnt there anymore.

yeah he stopped taylor but was getting outboxed.

bute was a hypejob. AA was a great win, i take nothing away from him there, but its hardly, world class superstar is it?

the fact is, froch struggles against anybody that moves.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

widdy said:


> Internet boxing fans, the worst fans in the world.
> Makes me laugh when folk call AA and bute hype jobs when most of em said froch would get mullured by them both, yet completely twated them.
> Froch is the biggest boxing star in Britain,and the best. He is also the most underrated boxer by Internet nerds


Exactly mate :deal Its alright being an expert after the fact, you can pick apart _anyone's_ record that way, absolutely anyone's. If a fighter upsets the odds then that is a major victory regardless of the fight itself. I don't get why people slate him when they were all saying how he deserves to be a star before it happened, now it has happened (after many hard fights and great performances)he's a jumped up prick :lol: its infuriating how fickle British fans are


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rambo said:


> im not taking anything away from froch, all the fighters i have mentioned are top top fighters. If Froch is claiming to be this massive superstar he should be winning these fights.
> 
> he lost the dirrell fight, lets be real. Compere the Kessler who fought froch the first time to the one who fought him the second time. The Hunger isnt there anymore.
> 
> ...


He is winning these fights :conf

He didnt lose that, he won it, Dirrell lost it by giving away rounds when it got a bit tough, it was nip and tuck and many scored to Dirrell, fair enough, but a Froch win is hardly crazy talk, and thats what the judges gave.

Please pinpoint how Kessler was different, just saying the hunger isnt there anymore is not proof, nor correct as he fought very hard and was very much trying to win and in the fight, Froch just made adjustments from the first (a razor thin loss)

Saying "yeah he stopped taylor but was getting outboxed" is just bitter, he stopped him, shall we just discount every come from behind KO win or just Carl's?

Bute wasn't hype, he rinsed through B class fighters, and has a great skillset, but wasn't tough enough for Carl, if he'd been in against Dirrell or Ward he might have done better, but Carl just matched up well. And if you knew him and AA weren't all that, i take it you put money on Carl like i did ye?

Ye he struggles against movers but his only unavenged loss was against Ward who outstrengthed him. So apart from a close one against Dirrell who has he struggled with to the point where he possibly lost?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

He's always been like this

I personally think he's pretty funny.

Unlike a lot of boxers who are arrogant and mouthy, he's actually very clever and sarcastic in most of the things he says


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Wow.


Problem?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Rambo said:


> he lost the dirrell fight, lets be real. Compere the Kessler who fought froch the first time to the one who fought him the second time. The Hunger isnt there anymore.


Well both fights were pretty evenly matched, "the hunger wasn't there" if that was true Kessler would have capitulated after being bashed up for three rounds instead of coming back strong and doing his best work in the LATE ROUNDS, maybe you can argue that's the sign of a rusty fighter, but not hungry? come on man!



Rambo said:


> yeah he stopped taylor but was getting outboxed.


And what? Taylor outboxed Bernard Hopkins twice, only Hopkins didn't knock him out and LOST to him. Twice.

Again, what's your point?



Rambo said:


> bute was a hypejob. AA was a great win, i take nothing away from him there, but its hardly, world class superstar is it?


Both of those are legit wins, Bute was undefeated champion and he had _decent_ wins over Johnson, Magee etc, he dominated those guys in spectacular fashion, so to say he's a "hype job" really only depends how you rated him. Personally he's a world level fighter and Froch splattered him, that's a great win, as was the Abraham performance when BOTH times everyone was slagging carl off as being a "caveman" who both would wipe the floor with, guess he earned the right to rub it in peoples faces????



Rambo said:


> the fact is, froch struggles against anybody that moves.


Well we will see against Groves, who I fully expect to leg it all over the ring again like in the Degale fight, he will do so and still get caught and splattered so froch losing to "anyone who moves" will become yet another asinine statement

In short, we have very few legitimate world class fighters, and even if froch is a bit raw in technique he IS world class, appreciate him while he's still fighting because you'll miss him when he's gone i guarentee you


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

taylor, dirrell & ward. 

Im not argueing with you if you think froch won the dirrell fightatsch

I actually like carl froch as a fighter, but his record is vastly overrated and so is he.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Problem?


Well groves is a prick. And froch is a prick but bangs cordingley. So he wins.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

JamieC i agree with everything you've said....

froch fights anyone, anywhere, got a granite chin and heavy hands,
he is one tough cookie...
we should be proud that froch is british :smile

can anyone think of a fighter in the boxing world at the moment,
who is willing to fight anyone, anywhere?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Well groves is a prick. And froch is a prick but bangs cordingley. So he wins.


I don't believe in having to support someone in a fight if both guys are dicks. Sometimes it's nice to sit out a fight and see it 50/50. I still respect Froch as a fighter but the build up to the Kessler fight just made me realise his ego is getting out of control. It's the same type of thing you heard when Hatton fought Tszyu or Haye fought Mormeck/Valuev and every time they're interviewed, regardless if they're asked about it, they bring it up. I didn't mind him pre Bute when he was just mouthy and wanted the opportunity to fight Calzaghe and gave it all the pre-fight talk, but respect should never be demanded, it should be earned. And it's certainly not right for someone to say they're one of the greatest fighters their country has ever had without their tongue in cheek.

Not buying it anyway so fuck it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

He is an absolute gobshite. Can't abide him.

There's loads of examples, but mean as he brought up respect this week, where was his respect when he was telling anybody who would listen that he 'retired' Kessler after their first fight cus Mikkel had eye trouble?

He's a bellend.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rambo said:


> taylor, dirrell & ward.
> 
> Im not argueing with you if you think froch won the dirrell fightatsch
> 
> I actually like carl froch as a fighter, but his record is vastly overrated and so is he.


why have you randomly put three fights in a list, two of which he won, one by stoppage? youre pretty bitter, fancy Rachel Cordingley in school or something?

so you're copping out because you dont have a response?

No his record and he are both rated as they should be, in the elite tier of boxing today


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> JamieC i agree with everything you've said....
> 
> froch fights anyone, anywhere, got a granite chin and heavy hands,
> he is one tough cookie...
> ...


cheers mate we should be, but the fact he's british just means we slate him, look at Ricky Burns. @Earl-Hickey did a decent breakdown of his success above


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> .....Coming from a fucking Amir Khan fan?
> 
> Are you actually for fucking real?


Difference is Khan is a dumb shit, not arrogant. BIG difference, but not that I'd expect an inept moron like yourself to understand.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

An Amir Khan fan calling someone an inept moron, absolutely fucking priceless.

Froch is 10x the fighter your man is, hence why he sells out 20 thousand in minutes, rather than having to give tickets away.

Fucking deal with it Laz.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The whole deal with Froch is that he is basically angry that he was slept on for so long with no TV deal and not being any kind of big star like Khan when he was the guy knocking out champions abroad and fighting anyone who would step in the ring with him. 

His personality has always been pretty dry and slightly sarcastic but now he obviously likes to let everyone know that he's come up the hard way and that he feels he deserves recognition. He should chill with all the silly predictions like "If I beat Ward I'll be the greatest ever" and talking about Lennox etc. because he doesn't NEED to be saying that crap. Boxing fans know he's taken on the best and they respect him anyway, John Q Public won't be impressed by the chest beating either because Brits like a humble underdog usually. 

As for Groves, they're selling a fight and he is naturally going to try and get under Froch's skin and belittle him and hopefully get him in the ring wild and angry. 
People are entitled to their opinion on Groves but I think he's a good lad, he doesn't come out with insanely arrogant comments, he still lives in the same area he grew up, still goes to Dale Youth, still has the same missus he has had since before he turned pro in fact I think they're married now. He certainly doesn't act like a big time Charlie in the way that Khan did hanging around with Jordan, or Degale going on about his fling with "a little pop star girl" and in my eyes has conducted himself pretty well. I loved it when he called Nelson out on Ringside for trying to belittle him and big up James Degale, and in fairness to Nelson he admitted he was wrong afterwards! 

Groves speed and power will trouble Froch particularly at the beginning of their fight, but I think Froch will get to him and hurt him eventually and put him away. I think it may be too early for him but it won't be the walk over that people are predicting it'll be much closer and Groves will have his moments.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah because being a Khan fan is really something to do being being inept, right?

:rofl Ok, so Carl being 10x the man, fighter or whatever Khan is really plays a point in this argument, doesn't it. I could not give two shits what or where Khan is compared to him or anyone else. Fuck knows how you were even able to bring something that's so irrelevant to this conversation, but I've seen you do it before in embarrassing convo's so I'm not surprised. You don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

froch and khan fans going at it, very enjoyable


----------



## Zippy (Jun 20, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> God there's some retards on here


Correctamundo.
A lot of fickle nonsense being posted.

He's a boxer. A pretty damned good boxer, and a clever, articulate one at that. While he is meticulous in his lifestyle, diet and fitness, he also has a similar approach to the business side.
It's marketing and promotion from the man. He's always done it, and it's a no lose strategy from him - people like him, they buy the tickets/ppv hoping to see him win... people hate him they buy the tickets/ppv hoping to see him get pummeled.

Arrogant? Yes. Do his fights & ticket sales back up his talk? Pretty much, that's why it's frustrating for people.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

If he wasn't British he'd be hated on here.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

He will be worse as the fight comes nearer. He needs to act the cunt now because their shitty PPV will do appalling numbers otherwise.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> He will be worse as the fight comes nearer. He needs to act the cunt now because their shitty PPV will do appalling numbers otherwise.


Tbf I don't think he cares

He has no domestic competitors really

Even stateaside, he has no divisional competitors

:conf


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wont be surprised if De Gale is next for Froch. Another unwanted PPV.
In Ireland the PPVs are 22 euros on Sky and 27 possibly on fight day, is the new scam? 

Im getting ripped off even more. I'll probably buy the Fury one because I'm a Fury fan but thats it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> always been a utter deluded prick, only bunch of fanboys who jumped n his bandwagon after super six has changed they all as fickle as froch himself. look forward to day he gets twatted again.


This. So much this.


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I used to be a huge fan of Carl. HUGE. However I cannot stand to hear him speak nowadays on any subject.
> 
> Hes the most power hungry, arrogant, deluded boxer on the planet. What did he say? Hes an international super star?
> 
> You've had a great career Carl but you arent an ATG and you arent one of the best P4P in the world. Drop the attitude and let people like you for what you have shown int he past. You dont back down, you are fearless and you can take a punch and battle to the very end. I dont need to hear you tell me how great you are.


I agree, used to be a massive fan but for me its been steadily since hes been with Hearn turning him into a celebrity for the casuals rather than the boxing fans boxer!

I was at the Pascal, Dirrell, Bute, Mack and Kessler fights but didn't bother getting tickets for Groves and doubt I will again


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

He's always been a bellend but has now been given the platform to become and even bigger bellend and to reach new levels of bellendness.

I admire self-confidence and any fighter lacking in it has lost before even stepping into the ring. However it's Froch's lack of humility that has made me dislike him. He just seems like a real confrontational bloke, jealous of any other British fighter who gets publicity, zero sense of humour and even less self-awareness.

He seems to be mad a Groves because he seemed to genuinely expect George to come out, kiss his feet, thank him for the opportunity to share a ring with "Britain's greatest ever fighter" and then proclaim that he has zero chance of winning and that he would jump at the chance to babysit so Carl and his missus can go out celebrating after the 1 punch KO.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Just goes to show how retarded people are these days. Want to know who has become a total and utter prick? George Groves, now that is a personality I do not like; he's arrogant for no apparent reason, smug for no apparent reason, and to top it off extremely boring.

Froch is confident, and maybe even cocky at this point in his career, but the big difference is that he's earned it, unlike Groves. He's fought the very best time and time again and yet he's hardly received any widespread recognition until just recently. It's a shame as he's coming to the end of his career, but while he's still going I say more power to him.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I actually think his fans are the worst. Ever. Anywhere.

No offense to anyone.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Just goes to show how retarded people are these days. Want to know who has become a total and utter prick? George Groves, now that is a personality I do not like; he's arrogant for no apparent reason, smug for no apparent reason, and to top it off extremely boring.
> 
> Froch is confident, and maybe even cocky at this point in his career, but the big difference is that he's earned it, unlike Groves. He's fought the very best time and time again and yet he's hardly received any widespread recognition until just recently. It's a shame as he's coming to the end of his career, but while he's still going I say more power to him.


So success gives you the right to become a prick? Calzaghe was a decent, down to Earth guy. Hatton, obviously. Eubank is a bit weird but he never came across as a hostile, horrible bloke.

Agree with the Groves bit... BUT, in his defence he has been working with Adam Booth for so long now (maybe not anymore) that smugness was inevitable.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never warmed to Froch, many here have stated the same. Hes not a likeable bloke is he? You wouldnt want to have a pint with him, he seems to take himself far too seriously for my liking. Also found it hard to take interest in his fights, that division is so boring these days.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch is a prick. People talk about how confident he is, as mad as it sounds I don't think he is half as confident as he makes out to be, he needs constant praise and self reassurance. Compare this to someone like Joe Calzaghe who you can see is a confident person with out needing to act up to it.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Ishy said:


> If he wasn't British he'd be hated on here.


  
Come on ishy, he is hated, only a handfull like him( boxing fans)me included.
I think he is ace, a warrior


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Around about the time he beat Pascal


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Froch is a prick. People talk about how confident he is, as mad as it sounds I don't think he is half as confident as he makes out to be, he needs constant praise and self reassurance. Compare this to someone like Joe Calzaghe who you can see is a confident person with out needing to act up to it.


Think that's a really good shout. People who act all macho and confident for the cameras are clearly a bit insecure deep down, they need to be told that they're liked and respected and if they aren't the act out to try and get it. Naturally confident fighters like Lewis and Calzaghe never once needed to be told they were boss, they just knew it.

Broner is an even better example of this. He's clearly one of the most insecure people I've ever seen, needing to post pics of himself getting sucked off on his Instagram so people see how supposedly cool he is. It all goes back to the age-old saying. The first man in the room to talk is the weakest.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Think that's a really good shout. People who act all macho and confident for the cameras are clearly a bit insecure deep down, they need to be told that they're liked and respected and if they aren't the act out to try and get it. Naturally confident fighters like Lewis and Calzaghe never once needed to be told they were boss, they just knew it.
> 
> Broner is an even better example of this. He's clearly one of the most insecure people I've ever seen, needing to post pics of himself getting sucked off on his Instagram so people see how supposedly cool he is. It all goes back to the age-old saying. The first man in the room to talk is the weakest.


. Insecure was the word I was looking for, mind went completely blank haha I agree Broner is completely, he is a train wreck waiting to happen. In a mad way I don't think Khan is, even the way he goes on, he's just daft.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Calzaghe wasn't naturally confident, I've read his book, he was always terrified of losing and very nervous before every fight he only found his confidence at the weigh in the day before the fight he says when it became real. He even wanted to pull out of the Lacy fight two weeks before because he had some hand pain and his dad and Allegedly had to sit him down and basically force him to take the fight. If Calzaghe was so confident why wouldn't he leave the UK? Why was he scared to leave the safety blanket of his dad and their disgraceful shed of a gym? He needed his hand held, that's not derogatory to him at all as he had all the talent to beat everyone in spite of these facts which almost makes me rate him more, the fact is though he wasn't 100% confident but he harnessed his fear of losing into a positive by channeling it into himself to use in fights. 

Froch is the same according to McCracken he is naturally not that confident and very nervous, half the shit he comes out with he is trying to convince HIMSELF that it is the case, he knows he got beaten by Kessler you could see it in his face after the fight but he tells himself and everyone he didn't because if he lets self doubt creep in he's a spent force. He turned pro quite late and wasn't even sure if he would make it he had to be convinced he had a future by McCracken that is NOT the mark of a man that thinks he has supreme talent and can beat anyone.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Pabby said:


> I actually think his fans are the worst. Ever. Anywhere.
> 
> No offense to anyone.


Yeah I'd go with that.

Some of you are bringing up his record, but it's irrelevant. His record is class. No one can question his desire and willingness to face the best out there, it's just his personality that some don't like, and in this thread you're now even seeing former fans of his say they find him insufferable. @Mugsy is spot on. I'd like to have a pint with guys like Ricky Hatton, Tyson Fury, Ricky Burns etc. Froch, not so much. Just takes himself way too seriously.Buy a pint for the cunt and he'd probably start ranting in that monotonic voice: Sorry, I don't drink. I'm a consummate professional which is why I'm an elite level athlete and why I'm still as fit as I was when I was 25. Mah runs, mah cycling, mah swims, they're still getting faster. which is why you saw me destroy Lucian Bute in the manner that I did.

Very good fighter, almost intolerable when he opens his mouth. Surely we can leave it at that. Not everyone can have the full package.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Pabby said:


> I actually think his fans are the worst. Ever. Anywhere.
> 
> No offense to anyone.


Explain.. I just can't see how you can compare Froch fans to Pactards and TKO6 deniers.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Any obsessive fan of anything is annoying, a boxer, a football team, a type of car, a band....whatever. 

Some people love the sport in general and just like to watch fights and others choose one or two people to follow and do it in an obsessive way, nothing wrong with that really but does mean that if they post on an internet forum you're naturally not going to get much lateral thinking out of them if it concerns one of their favourites.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

So desperate to be a superstar in the UK that it's cringeworthy, my missus said he was on some ITV dance gobshite with his wife last weekend, twirling around like a knob. Then after the Kessler fight, him and his wife doing a centre page spread about the lack of sex during training for the fight.

Let's face it, the guy is a self absorbed twat and probably always has been. Everyone knows someone like him, it's just that we have to hear him prattle on now that he's on the telly a bit more. 

Basically a fud.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

widdy said:


> Come on ishy, he is hated, only a handfull like him( boxing fans)me included.
> I think he is ace, a warrior


I think he gets a lot of love on here and did on ESB as well. Before the Pascal fight no one gave a shit about him but after that and the Taylor bout he was adored.

I don't give a shit about fighters been arrogant but there's some who are funny with it (intentionally or not) and others like Froch who just come across as twats.



DaveT said:


> He's always been a bellend but has now been given the platform to become and even bigger bellend and to reach new levels of bellendness.


:clap: Perfectly summed up.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I still don't think it really matters, I don't watch that many interviews and behind the scenes stuff because to be honest I am a fan of boxing not TV shows and interviews. I think I like JMM but he doesn't speak English so for all I know he could come across like a complete tit as well, isn't going to stop me watching him fight Bradley though! 

I agree I don't think Froch would be great company for a pint, still fucking loved it when he sparked Taylor out in the last round though and loved his war with Pascal, because I am a boxing fan and it was great entertainment. PBF is a hardly a lovely bloke but I still stayed up til 7am to watch him fight Canelo. It's not a personality contest, it's only if someone genuinely comes across like a proper cunt, someone like Stevenson for example, that I will pay any attention really. 

There are more threads on these forums along the lines of "so and so said this about so and so on Twitter" then there are about actual boxing, they're fun sometimes but everyone needs to chill and stop hanging off every word that these people say. Boxer's talk shite, most of them aren't very bright, that's just a fact, if we all accept it then we can move on with our lives without having to argue over whose personality is worse than someone else's, the funniest part being none of us have ever even met any of these people in real life!


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Froch tends to back it up so i dont mind him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Just goes to show how retarded people are these days. Want to know who has become a total and utter prick? George Groves, now that is a personality I do not like; he's arrogant for no apparent reason, smug for no apparent reason, and to top it off extremely boring.
> 
> Froch is confident, and maybe even cocky at this point in his career, but the big difference is that he's earned it, unlike Groves. He's fought the very best time and time again and yet he's hardly received any widespread recognition until just recently. It's a shame as he's coming to the end of his career, but while he's still going I say more power to him.


Here here, and the people saying "Hatton was down to earth" did anyone actually buy that? cheating on his wife, going on drugs binges living in mansions but hes just one of the lads is he? did he even support Citeh before he wanted to brand himself as the typical manc lad? i heard theres pictures of him at united games/in united shirts. Now this isnt derogatory, fair play to him, just like Mayweather plays up to being a bad guy. Its a conscious decision as he saw that Whitaker was much more talented and similar style/background but made no money as there's no angle. Froch however speaks the truth, he is one of the p4p best and he is a superstar for boxing, so whats the issue?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Erm....Hatton's dad used to play for Man City, Hatton was in their youth team until he was 13 or so, pretty sure he is a bona fide City fan not sure why he would make that up and follow it through to such levels if he wasn't! 

Matthew Hatton inexplicably is a United fan though apparently, probably just to be different. 

Plus isn't cheating on your wife and taking drugs a fairly standard thing to do in the UK? 

We consume more drugs than any other European country and have a divorce rate of over 50% most of which is probably down to infidelity, I don't think having a line and banging some random girl makes him anything less than "one of the lads" !


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

He earnt it. Trains like an animal all his career and dont even have a mince pie at Christmas.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys are crazy.










The G.O.A.T.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

To answer the OP, when you've come up the hard way and had to go to america and fight tough fighters and not get any credit for it back home (not even being show on tv) it's got to make you a bit bitter when you see other young brits coming up getting the silver spoon treatment. groves was headlining sky box office within 12 or so fights. Froch had to fight the pascals, taylors, abrahams, wards, kesslers etc before he got his chance on sky box office. on top of that he did groves a favour by sparring with him a few times and giving him more experience. probably could have sparked him out a few times during sparring but held back. he did catch him with half a shot and groves legs went and down he went to the canvas. groves then shows him disrespect even when he gives groves a chance to fight for the title, something calzaghe never gave froch.

i think groves might be in for quite a fearsome hiding when the fight starts to be honest


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> To answer the OP, when you've come up the hard way and had to go to america and fight tough fighters and not get any credit for it back home (not even being show on tv) it's got to make you a bit bitter when you see other young brits coming up getting the silver spoon treatment. groves was headlining sky box office within 12 or so fights. Froch had to fight the pascals, taylors, abrahams, wards, kesslers etc before he got his chance on sky box office. on top of that he did groves a favour by sparring with him a few times and giving him more experience. probably could have sparked him out a few times during sparring but held back. he did catch him with half a shot and groves legs went and down he went to the canvas. groves then shows him disrespect even when he gives groves a chance to fight for the title, something calzaghe never gave froch.
> 
> i think groves might be in for quite a fearsome hiding when the fight starts to be honest


Groves is mandatory for the IBF title. Froch would of had to of dropped his ibf belt if he didn't want to fight him. Belts are important to froch for some reason.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Groves is mandatory for the IBF title. Froch would of had to of dropped his ibf belt if he didn't want to fight him. Belts are important to froch for some reason.


I think the IBF means a lot to him mainly because of the circumstances in which he won it. I don't doubt he would drop his WBA belt if it came to that.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

He needs the belts to retain any type of relevance and bargaining power over a future Andre Ward fight, if Froch holds two of the belts then he can claim he had a bad night at the office in their first fight and that due to Wards inactivity he is the recognised #1 in the division and the major belt holder, therefore Ward should come to the UK and fight because he doesn't sell tickets anyway yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Here here, and the people saying "Hatton was down to earth" did anyone actually buy that?


Hatton might not be a saint but he can laugh at himself and doesn't take himself too seriously. A sense of humor is always a good trait to have.


----------



## Czech Hooker (Jun 4, 2013)

He's always been a deluded prick.

Saw him fight in the Amateurs years ago against a gypsy, he was getting whooped and then finished it right near the end to the dismay of the traveller folks in the audience. Just like the Taylor fight.

He's a twat in real life, has matured a bit like on Ringside she he admitted Calzaghe would have beaten him, but still can't help but make stupid statements about other fighters. He's a lot to be proud of, but he makes pride even more of a sin with his twatty comments and big head.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> Hatton might not be a saint but he can laugh at himself and doesn't take himself too seriously. A sense of humor is always a good trait to have.


well he apparently has clinical depression so maybe being able to laugh at himself genuine or not isnt a good thing? its a sport where you need to be assured of your success due to fighting's link with masculinity imo, its great if you can laugh at yourself, but you have to be a strong character to do so genuinely.

I always thought Froch was probably the funniest boxer on the top level circuit, always makes me laugh anyway


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatton turned into a complete knobhead after beating Castillo.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I always thought Froch was probably the funniest boxer on the top level circuit, always makes me laugh anyway


You must laugh at anything so!

The only laugh Froch will raise from me is when Groves sparks him out onto the canvas.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Farage said:


> Hatton turned into a complete knobhead after beating Castillo.


"I think you got more excitement in those 4 rounds then you've had in floyds whole career" :-(


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> You must laugh at anything so!
> 
> The only laugh Froch will raise from me is when Groves sparks him out onto the canvas.


why? Im very hard to get a chuckle out of, but Froch is always quite measured and clever with what he says. He is going to splatter Groves so i think he's trying to give this fight an angle so he gets motivated.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> "I think you got more excitement in those 4 rounds then you've had in floyds whole career" :-(


got him the fight and the biggest payday of his career


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

:deal


..TheUzi.. said:


> got him the fight and the biggest payday of his career


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> got him the fight and the biggest payday of his career


Also got him KTFO.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Here here, and the people saying "Hatton was down to earth" did anyone actually buy that? cheating on his wife, going on drugs binges living in mansions but hes just one of the lads is he? did he even support Citeh before he wanted to brand himself as the typical manc lad? i heard theres pictures of him at united games/in united shirts. Now this isnt derogatory, fair play to him, just like Mayweather plays up to being a bad guy. Its a conscious decision as he saw that Whitaker was much more talented and similar style/background but made no money as there's no angle. Froch however speaks the truth, he is one of the p4p best and he is a superstar for boxing, so whats the issue?


Dearie me

I suspect hatton might've done a bit better for himself if he'd gone with united instead don't you?!

He was friendly with Rooney amongst others and went to old Trafford on that basis

At least get your facts straight and think about things logically


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Trotter said:


> Dearie me
> 
> I suspect hatton might've done a bit better for himself if he'd gone with united instead don't you?!
> 
> ...


What are you on about? What facts? Someone on here posted before that Hatton used to support Utd as a kid and the City thing was played up, which it clearly was. it worked so fair play but lets not be naive and think everything he says is gospel, hes a boxer they _all_ speak shit, so why people get their knickers in a twist when it's Froch i dont know


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:haye


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Frock is fine, as his Hatton. Bellew on other hand is one complete knob, an ingrate, who's next?


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

JamieC said:


> What are you on about? What facts? Someone on here posted before that Hatton used to support Utd as a kid and the City thing was played up, which it clearly was. it worked so fair play but lets not be naive and think everything he says is gospel, hes a boxer they _all_ speak shit, so why people get their knickers in a twist when it's Froch i dont know


Someone on the Internet claimed hatton was a united fan, ok

Why would he pretend to support city ffs given united have miles more support even in the Manchester region?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Trotter said:


> Someone on the Internet claimed hatton was a united fan, ok
> 
> Why would he pretend to support city ffs given united have miles more support even in the Manchester region?


jesus christ, touched a nerve have i? mate i was only trying to use a lazy example,im sorry i dont want to cause a disagreement over it! Off the top of my head it makes more business sense, he can attach himself to a club like Man City, whereas every celeb and their dog supports United, how often would he get on the pitch at Old Trafford and get exposure just because he's a celeb that supports them compared to Utd?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I find it hard to believe people care too much about personalitys outside the ring.

Yes I might follow a fighter because of his character but that is the character they show in the ring.after fight interviews don't sway me too much to be fair.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

To be fair JamieC, you're speaking absolute shit mate.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I cant stand to hear him speak, I hate it when boxers always refer to themselves in 3rd person atsch I still cringe and laugh when he says things like 'They all want a piece of the Cobra' hahaha smh


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Hatton is down to earth, just because he always liked a beer and did abit of gear doesnt make him any less down to earth... Plenty of sportsman get hooked on drugs and alcohol, just like normal people do...

Matthew Hatton supports United, as far as I know hes always been United...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Ive heard stories of hatton getting his head stamped on for being a big time charlie in places in Manchester by all rights he shouldnt be in


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Ive heard stories of hatton getting his head stamped on for being a big time charlie in places in Manchester by all rights he shouldnt be in


Didn't he get sparked in a pub over a fruit machine? Also heard stories of him doing coke LONG before the NOTW expos*é. *I still like Hatton though. Loads of people get up to mad stuff when they're out drinking, stuff they probably regret later. Froch hasn't done any of that to be fair to him, as far as his training and lifestyle goes he does set a perfect example to younger fighters.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> To be fair JamieC, you're speaking absolute shit mate.


:lol: wtf? calm down, i was only repeating what i've heard on here that Hatton was a Utd fan as a boy and that the City thing was played up. Now even if its not true, which it may not be, it was just an example showing all boxers talk shit and that their image isnt genuinely who they are. its a weird sport to be involved in where you have to portray a pantomine image to make money whilst you risk your life fighting for people's entertainment, so why people get so upset about boxers personalities I dont know. Now Broner i can understand, or fighters that dont back it up fine, but Froch and Naz etc, who get slated for being cocky, backed it up so does it matter?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

General forum is clearly very suprised at the content of this thread as there is one over there responding saying that he is basically all that is good about boxing.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

He isn't a superstar ? Then how comes he sells 18,000 tickets in 10 minutes ? 

Must probably be because of the superstar George Groves.


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Didn't he get sparked in a pub over a fruit machine? Also heard stories of him doing coke LONG before the NOTW expos*é. *I still like Hatton though. Loads of people get up to mad stuff when they're out drinking, stuff they probably regret later. Froch hasn't done any of that to be fair to him, as far as his training and lifestyle goes he does set a perfect example to younger fighters.


I think the pub story you're thinking of involved Matthew, not Ricky. But yeah everyone round here knew he was on beak and it surprised me that it took the papers so long to get hold of it.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor Matt Hatton - all sorts of crazy stories about him and he seems a decent bloke.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Poor Matt Hatton - all sorts of crazy stories about him and he seems a decent bloke.


Plus, just like Mayweather he managed to last 12 with Canelo


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

He's mad, but he's loads of fun, and he's walked the walked at least to a degree. Comparison's with Amir "Me and Pacquiao" Khan are way off.

I also rate him as amongst the best in the world, if i'm honest.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

McGrain said:


> He's mad, but he's loads of fun, and he's walked the walked at least to a degree. Comparison's with Amir "Me and Pacquiao" Khan are way off.
> 
> I also rate him as amongst the best in the world, if i'm honest.


Khan has beaten a similar list of opposition, in terms of quality on the trot. The Peterson loss was so close and tainted by Lamont's testosterone admission, so really he's lost twice - once when he was weight-drained and fought like a mong, the other to a guy who's now seen as the best LWW in the world. That's pretty good going, I think!


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Khan is 2-2 and the best fighter he lost to is Danny Garcia, who probably now punctures the top 10 p4p.

Froch is 3-1 with the single loss coming against a fighter who was in the argument for p4p #1 up until recently, and who still ranks in the top 2 for many, Andre Ward.

There's a clear difference in terms of opposition beaten, and the standard of the opposition by which they were defeated, too.

So Khan's remarks about status seem more ridiculous to me for these reasons.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Khan has beaten a similar list of opposition, in terms of quality on the trot. The Peterson loss was so close and tainted by Lamont's testosterone admission, so really he's lost twice - once when he was weight-drained and fought like a mong, the other to a guy who's now seen as the best LWW in the world. That's pretty good going, I think!


Khan's opposition is underrated, Kotelnik, Malignaggi, Judah and Maidana are all good names and he beat them more impressively than supposedly better fighters did. However, with Peterson the doctor's report is fairly clear that it didn't give him an unfair advantage, so we have to go with that


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

McGrain said:


> Khan is 2-2 and the best fighter he lost to is Danny Garcia, who probably now punctures the top 10 p4p.
> 
> Froch is 3-1 with the single loss coming against a fighter who was in the argument for p4p #1 up until recently, and who still ranks in the top 2 for many, Andre Ward.
> 
> ...


Ward lost clearly in his two reverses, arguably lost to Dirrell (who's equivalent to someone like Prescott, IMO), and lost to Kessler clearly the first time. Just because he avenged it years later doesn't erase that.

I think you're giving Froch way too much credit and Khan not enough. There's very little between them.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> arguably lost to Dirrell *(who's equivalent to someone like Prescott*, IMO)


:rofl


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

World of difference I reckon. Granite-chinned Froch takes on the absolute quill of a very deep division and does extremely well...Khan, ktfo twice by guys not as good as Dirrell (who Froch beat anyway).

But, it takes all sorts, Khan may prove you right yet.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl


Not sure why that's funny... Or are we rating Dirrell now?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

McGrain said:


> World of difference I reckon. Granite-chinned Froch takes on the absolute quill of a very deep division and does extremely well...Khan, ktfo twice by guys not as good as Dirrell *(who Froch beat anyway)*.
> 
> But, it takes all sorts, Khan may prove you right yet.


Except he didn't if you score fights correctly and not just for who you prefer.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Except he didn't if you score fights correctly and not just for who you prefer.


Just so i'm clear, you're saying _everyone _who scored the fight for Froch did so through favouritism and bias? The fight was _that clear_ for Dirrell? Because I thought it was a scrappy, shitty rubbish fight, and, by the way, my card came out a draw.

I thought it was the type of fight that any one of three results would have been fine, myself.

But Froch won the fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ye Froch won it, I originally had it to Dirrell by a point, but it was a fight where he didnt deserve it nor was it clear, so was glad when it went Carl's way, no robbery


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not sure why that's funny... Or are we rating Dirrell now?


So you're saying Dirrell arguably beat Carl Froch, but you don't rate him. In fact, you rate him so badly, you liken him to a boxer he's nothing like in Breidis Prescott who's lost almost every time he's stepped up bar a dodgy decision against Abril and a quick blowout of a fragile Khan.

Read back what you've wrote mate and tell me you're not laughing as well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> So you're saying Dirrell arguably beat Carl Froch, but you don't rate him. In fact, you rate him so badly, you liken him to a boxer he's nothing like in Breidis Prescott who's lost almost every time he's stepped up bar a dodgy decision against Abril and a quick blowout of a fragile Khan.
> 
> Read back what you've wrote mate and tell me you're not laughing as well.


You're missing the point. Even good fighters can lose to lesser ones for a variety of reasons. I just don't use it to run the other guy down if they've also beaten excellent opposition - which Khan has. I don't think you can slate Khan too hard if you don't give Froch the same same issue for struggling so mightily with such a fragile opponent.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You're missing the point. Even good fighters can lose to lesser ones for a variety of reasons. I just don't use it to run the other guy down if they've also beaten excellent opposition - which Khan has. I don't think you can slate Khan too hard if you don't give Froch the same same issue for struggling so mightily with such a fragile opponent.


Yeah I agree with you in general about people underrating Khan's opposition. But that comment about Dirrell being about the same level of Prescott was just too much.


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> He's always had that inner confidence and self-belief which for a while was a great thing. When he was in the Super Six he was my favourite fighter bar none. Since the Bute fight he's just become an absolute whopper. The shite he comes out with like "top 5 pound for pound", "greatest British fighter of all time" and "massive, international superstar". It's all gone to his head. He won't be the first and he won't be the last. Having Hearn behind him and massaging his ego by putting his fights on PPV has only made it worse, Carl now talks like he has a God given right to be on Box Office for all his fights now which is just nonsense.
> 
> Huge respect to him for what he's achieved in his career and being a top example to other professionals but as a bloke he can fuck off. I hope he loses embarrassingly before he retires because his attitude has just become unbearable.


Well said.


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Hes not a dickhead. He is one of the best p4p in the world, he is a superstar (for boxing) he sells out arenas all over the country in minutes so i can understand why he wants SBO as well
> 
> It pisses me off, he seems a normal bloke whos worked hard and done everything we ask for as boxing fans, given his all in tough fights against the best opposition time again, being involved in great fights, being a hard bastard and training hard all year round fighting at his natural weight. people on ESB used to go on about how he didnt get his dues, now he does and acts how any of us would in his position and everyone slates him, boxing fans are the worst


Agree. Normal fella puts foot in gob now & again on telly. Hardly fucking Hitler.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

He's not a prick. 

He's successful and has balls, that just rubs some people up the wrong way. Jealousy etc is what it is. People just have too much time on their hands.

If anything its groves who's arrogant and rude, but I don't begrudge him that, it's a tough sport and only the strong survive.

Who gives a Fuck anyway I just want to watch good fights, I don't care if the boxer has a "nice personality" or likes long walks in the park ffs


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I like the cut of his jib. Always value for money :lol::deal


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I've met a few people this last week who know him very well and agree he's a dick head in his private persona too. Doesn't make me respect him any less mind


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill said:


> Froch was pointing out facts, Groves is irrelevant, he's done naff all to deserve this fight, he's done naff all at world level, he is irrelevant in those terms.
> 
> The sparring story has been about years, it was Groves that admitted the rumour.


Although I see nothing to dislike about Groves,this is true. George has one fantastic{close and debatable} win over a world class boxer to his name. But at the same time,when Carl first called out Joe,his record wasn't a great deal better. Joe was on the way out.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Ive heard stories of hatton getting his head stamped on for being a big time charlie in places in Manchester by all rights he shouldnt be in


To be fair,these stories about top class boxers,or ex boxers,being beat up in the streets and pubs have been running since the beginning of time. And Ive never had any reason to believe any of them. Id be willing to bet that for every one that is true,there'll be a few thousand that are utter bollocks. Somebody said earlier that Froch 'wouldn't have a mince pie at Christmas'. To me,thats one reason he's where he is today. George says he's got another 10 years at the top. For that to be true he's got to show the same kind of dedication. Froch was literally on his bike a week after the fight. Dedication. Plus in quieter interviews Ive heard him admit that he sometimes goes over the top when pumped up. That,as has been said,goes with the territory. At the moment,both these lads are caught up in the massive importance of this fight to their careers,and lives. So Im cutting them a bit of slack and just glad I can watch it.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

What the fuck is the point of this thread exactly?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Carl froch isn't a prick,George groves is smug but seems alright on the whole and is just playing games.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Roe said:


> Yeah I agree with you in general about people underrating Khan's opposition. But that comment about Dirrell being about the same level of Prescott was just too much.


Well yeh....its him saying it!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Except he didn't if you score fights correctly and not just for who you prefer.


Yep......


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Carl froch isn't a prick,George groves is smug but seems alright on the whole and is just playing games.


I respect carl and support him against 99% of fighters....but he is a massive prick.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It's all about opinion and perception.
When Amir Khan was fighting in the Olympics,let's just say I was in a place that at the time (although there's more now) there was a very small number of Asians around and racism was rife.That horrible "P" word was prevalent in describing people of Amir's culture and creed.
But something wonderful that stayed with me forever happened.Everyone was watching and supporting this 17 yo kid and it was wonderful to see in a place full of hardened racists and scumbag criminals(I don't exclude myself from that) getting behind Amir regardless of his race.
Then,I was still there the following year when 7/7 happened and Amir's brave and speedy condemnation of the bombers made me think that this kid was exactly what British boxing needed and I just felt he was a fine example to British kids of all races.
I didn't approve of the Kindelan fix bit it was still great to see this young,exciting and often vulnerable kid on free TV on a Saturday night with his vulnerable chin but exciting style and humility.
Then,Prescott happened,and I understand for the sake of US viewers,he had to try and develop a different persona and I'll admit that the fixed debacle against my beloved Barrera didn't help(clearly not stopping a on a cut until the fifth was disgraceful) but Amir totally changed.
He was making offers to ATGs that were derisory as they were the names but the purses were "opponent" style then he would go on TV claiming all these legends were ducking him.He would be unintentionally hilarious and annoying at the same time and the more arrogant and full of shit he became,the more I resented him for seeming "unreal"
But stardom changes people,and now I'm glad to see him doing well in interviews and I correctly predicted that unless he scored a spectacular KO,people would still try to dilute his excellent debut at 147.

Point is,stardom changes people,and they can become unlikeable,but there's a game that needs to be played,but over here if you don't act like Bruno,Cooper or Hatton many will hate you.
But it is absolutely irrefutable that Groves' performance and Carl's bad interview in the first fight brought many people who had little or nothing to say out of the woodwork.
He is a British ATG and possibly has one of the best resumes in terms of opponents faced in all of boxing today.It seems like people have just been sitting for years waiting for an excuse to release the valve on their fury towards him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I've met a few people this last week who know him very well and agree he's a dick head in his private persona too. Doesn't make me respect him any less mind


You have to suspect that if they were actually friends who knew him very well ,they wouldn't be telling all and sundry what a dickhead he is.I've heard people say he's nothing like his boxing persona and others say he's as arrogant as he seems all the time.
I suspect it's the way his family and friends( Lee excluded of course!) see him that really counts.
The only fighters I can say I definitely know what they're like (or at least were) are Ricky Burns because I used to see and talk to him at the gym,and Paul Smith because I know people who have had regular "business" dealings with him.
The guy will never know how the intervention of the GM coppers stopping a few people randomly saved his bacon(and appearance)


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You have to suspect that if they were actually friends who knew him very well ,they wouldn't be telling all and sundry what a dickhead he is.I've heard people say he's nothing like his boxing persona and others say he's as arrogant as he seems all the time.
> I suspect it's the way his family and friends( Lee excluded of course!) see him that really counts.
> The only fighters I can say I definitely know what they're like (or at least were) are Ricky Burns because I used to see and talk to him at the gym,and Paul Smith because I know people who have had regular "business" dealings with him.
> The guy will never know how the intervention of the GM coppers stopping a few people randomly saved his bacon(and appearance)


Friends? Mmm possibly not but certainly massive fans. Fan enough to have travelled to Atlantic city and various other far flung places as team Froch. I said I'm sure he's a nice guy in real life and they said nah he's really not. It's probably what drives him to his success...


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

He's like Matthew Hatton, but with hair.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Friends? Mmm possibly not but certainly massive fans. Fan enough to have travelled to Atlantic city and various other far flung places as team Froch. I said I'm sure he's a nice guy in real life and they said nah he's really not. It's probably what drives him to his success...


I hoped you would see from my last two posts that I'm suggesting the truth lies somewhere inbetween.
I was a fan of Froch since the early days and he was always arrogant as fuck.The reason I went off Amir was because many of the reasons I liked him disappeared.Now I know that he's just not great at PR although I've seen an improvement in his interviews and attitude (for the most part ) and even when I took a dislike to him,I never dreamed of missing a fight.
Like I said,Henry Cooper achieved zero in elite terms and got a knighthood,Bruno was a national treasure but post Groves,I've seen people post that Froch is more hated than Ian Huntley.He only lost his good trolling arrogance because of Groves so for those who say they NOW hate or dislike him(and I'm not saying that's you.Need to re- read the OP) but used to like him before Groves only prove how fickle many fans of boxing can be.
He's the same arrogant fucker he always was.He just got played by George and lost some of his sharpness,but it seems like he's more like his old self.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Groves has overtaken Carl in the bell end stakes. I've switched a couple of times but now firmly wanting a Froch win tonight.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Has anyone on here ever met a boxer that was a bell end? I can't say I have.

I love all these 'my mate says he's a prick' comments, most of the time it's people making excuses to dislike a fighter.

Even if a boxer is a bell end they don't show it in public because they rely on ticket sales.

It seems on here that anyone who gives an opinion & isn't sucking up to people 24/7 gets spoke about negatively. 

People should stop been so touchy.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

A Force said:


> Has anyone on here ever met a boxer that was a bell end? I can't say I have.
> 
> I love all these 'my mate says he's a prick' comments, most of the time it's people making excuses to dislike a fighter.
> 
> ...


My bro met Froch and he was a nice guy :conf I don't buy all this "his friends say he's a prick" stuff, if it were true they wouldn't be his friends


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

mate of mine met Froch out shopping, took a pic with him and said he's a legend. Then there was the Groves fight and the same guy that called him a legend said "even when I met him he was an arrogant prick"...atsch

Still, I've never warmed to Froch and have always thought he was a bit of a bell.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

In my experience boxers and those involved in boxing have always been very friendly and down to earth


----------

